

Surprisingly Few NSA Workers Have Been Caught Spying on Their Exes - ballard
http://betabeat.com/2013/09/surprisingly-few-nsa-workers-have-been-caught-spying-on-their-exes-using-government-technology/

======
ballard
According to a friend of mine that was in IT at DIA, staff in TS/SCI shops get
caught surfing for porn from classified networks. (!!) This is a career-ender
for the unfortunate caught individual, yet it happens regularly.

